# More ... > Exchange and mart >  New Maxant Honeyspinner

## BEEMAN76

I have a brand new/never used Maxant honeyspinner/wax dryer for sale.Senior Cappings Spinner

A perfect machine for the medium beekeeper uncaps directly into the removable stainless steel spin basket. No more waiting days on end for the honey to drip from the wax. After a few hours of spinning, you will have more clean honey to sell-and light fluffy wax cappings to process.

Simple pull out basket for easy cleaning. ½ hp motor. Stainless tank is 30” in diameter and 33” tall. Complete with legs

You can collect or can get delivered most places in UK for £65 on a pallet!

Costs $3995 from Maxant not including delivery,so i am looking for £2500 o.v.n.o

----------

